# The Gang



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Cool looking pack DaneMama, it must be lovely to be sitting amongst them. Is there any room for you on the couch and bed though??
I am a bit strict in that regard. Stanley is not allowed on any furniture or beds.....but then he has never tried to get on anything and has 3 beds of his own in the house.................however when he was billetted with my inlaws for 5 weeks whilst we were overseas they mistakenly left the inner house doors open one day and he thought he would try their bed out for a nap!!! (a bit like Goldilocks) they thought it was very amusing and I was shocked, "never" I thought that's not like him. So I suppose when they are away from home they act differently.
I just hope he didn't get into their booze aswell.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They take up most of the space on the bed and couches, but we in fact have four full sized couches in our living room to accomodate them all! Somehow they all migrate to wherever we are though...they must prefer our company or something LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It's amazing how they all just pose. That kills me! Natalie, didn't both of Shilo's ears stand? Has one always flopped?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

naturalfeddogs said:


> It's amazing how they all just pose. That kills me! Natalie, didn't both of Shilo's ears stand? Has one always flopped?


She got an aural hematoma and so that ear developed scar tissue so heavily that now it doesn't stand :frown:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Aww, poor girl. It just makes her look that much more huggable!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

It's hard to believe panda is the baby of the bunch... Zuri still looks like the baby! They are all so beautiful, I love your pack.


----------

